# Osama Bin Laden is dead



## TLSS_N (May 2, 2011)

WASHINGTON — Osama bin Laden is dead and the United States has the body, a person familiar with developments told The Associated Press on Sunday night.

President Barack Obama planned to announce the news in a late-night statement.

Bin Laden was killed in a drone strike in Pakistan last week, ABC and NBC reported. He was killed in a mansion in Islamabad, Pakistan, CNN reported. The U.S. has his body after conducting a military operation, NBC reported.

The reports of bin Laden's death come nine years, seven months and 20 days after the terrorist attacks on the United States on Sept. 11, 2001. [/p]
Source


----------



## Rankio (May 2, 2011)

Hey Drudge!


----------



## Nathan Drake (May 2, 2011)

Oh yeah, this is on my parent's TV right now. Hasn't he been "killed" multiple times already? Who is to say this is 100% the truth?


----------



## sergster1 (May 2, 2011)

i was JUST about to post this XD


----------



## purplesludge (May 2, 2011)

Do you really want to be first so badly that you make a crappy thread with no main post or source?


----------



## Annieone23 (May 2, 2011)

Obama wouldnt have a live broadcast from the whitehouse saying bin Laden is dead unless it was 110% true.

Trust me. He is dead.
I dont know how big a role he has had of late, seeing how the world has been looking high and low for him, but i definitely feel like the world is a safer place without him.


----------



## Nathan Drake (May 2, 2011)

Oh, and just to put a damper on things:

Even if Osama Bin Laden is dead, what does it matter? He was just one of many terrorists. If he was still considered a leader, somebody else will take his place. Yay, one terrorist down, lots to go.


----------



## redact (May 2, 2011)

why bother posting "news" if you're not going to have any information or source and you request the topic be locked until a later date?
just post the thread later when you actually have a source, and some god damn news to post...

ps: OMG F1RST WITH THE NEWS, MY PENIS IS BGIGER!1!


----------



## Slyakin (May 2, 2011)

Yeah. Pics or GTFO.

And I'm just kidding. I don't want to see your photoshops from 2006.


----------



## InuYasha (May 2, 2011)

Supposely we have his body in our possession...


----------



## sebaash (May 2, 2011)

OMFG, finally. Long life to AMERICA :3


----------



## Snailface (May 2, 2011)

InuYasha said:
			
		

> Supposely we have his body in our possession...


That's creepy the way you put it.


----------



## twiztidsinz (May 2, 2011)

He's been dead for years now...

He was making videos, we bombed the shit out of areas we thought him to be, no videos for a while then 'new' videos showing him looking younger or obscured, then videos of people speaking for him.


----------



## Snailface (May 2, 2011)

CNN is reporting it now.


----------



## xSaeros (May 2, 2011)

11:02 Eastern US Time

NBC NEWS is broadcasting a Special Report with the headline: "NBC: OSAMA BIN LADEN HAS BEEN KILLED"


----------



## Slyakin (May 2, 2011)

If you want some proof, all I can conjure up is the New York Times website, which is laggy as fuck because of the supposed traffic.


----------



## boof222 (May 2, 2011)

Here is a Sydney Morning Herald source, but all it says is that Obama will make an announcement in about 10 minutes.

EDIT: Oh, and it has a live streaming.


----------



## TLSS_N (May 2, 2011)

post updated!


----------



## Densetsu (May 2, 2011)

Wow, this is nuts. The guy had renal failure so I knew he wouldn't last long, but I would never have guessed it would happen so soon.

*EDIT*
But we're all still broke. WTF


----------



## RupeeClock (May 2, 2011)

That's a hell of a crazy coincidence, I had been meaning to google this guy for the past couple of days, finally did it just this moment when I was reminded.
First result? Asshole's dead.


----------



## Thesolcity (May 2, 2011)

RupeeClock said:
			
		

> That's a hell of a crazy coincidence, I had been meaning to google this guy for the past couple of days, finally did it just this moment when I was reminded.
> First result? Asshole's dead.



I know, me and my dad were talking about how the U.S. haven't found him yet yesterday. >>


----------



## ShadowSoldier (May 2, 2011)

Nathan Drake said:
			
		

> Oh, and just to put a damper on things:
> 
> Even if Osama Bin Laden is dead, what does it matter? He was just one of many terrorists. If he was still considered a leader, somebody else will take his place. Yay, one terrorist down, lots to go.



It isn't supposed to put an end to terrorism. This is mainly to just put all the people who were affected by 9/11, put them at ease that they got the guy who has eluded them for so long. 

If I was affected by 9/11, I'd be a little bit emotional right now.


----------



## Yuan (May 2, 2011)

RIP, scapegoat.


----------



## RupeeClock (May 2, 2011)

http://www.whitehouse.gov/live

Obama is to give a live statement shortly.


----------



## Vidboy10 (May 2, 2011)

Holy fuck I'm flipping out.


----------



## iFish (May 2, 2011)

The must have got Osama bin Laden by secretly accessing his location data on his iPhone.


----------



## TLSS_N (May 2, 2011)

for those complaining about the source at first, it was breaking news, I can't exactly source someone from a news network to a website.
I'm going to watch the announcement, I don't have a TV next to the computer, and I don't have wireless atm, I am sorry if you don't like the situation but this is the way things are in the world... I can not change it.


----------



## FrankensteinTank (May 2, 2011)

RupeeClock said:
			
		

> http://www.whitehouse.gov/live
> 
> Obama is to give a live statement shortly.
> 
> ...



I was like wait, that can't be right.


----------



## RupeeClock (May 2, 2011)

iFish said:
			
		

> The must have got Osama bin Laden by secretly accessing his location data on his iPhone.


Implying Osama would use "infidel capitalist technology"


----------



## iFish (May 2, 2011)

RupeeClock said:
			
		

> Implying Osama would use "infidel capitalist technology"



You missed the joke.


----------



## _Chaz_ (May 2, 2011)

Osama is dead. The sun will rise tomorrow, and U.S. soldiers will still be dieing in the Middle East next month.


----------



## Urza (May 2, 2011)

This is probably the most symbolically important news in the US since the actual attacks.


----------



## ChaosBoi (May 2, 2011)

But now we gotta worry about how Al Qaeda will retaliate 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .


----------



## hunter291 (May 2, 2011)

I really want to see the dead body of Osama. I dont believe what I dont see 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I still think that Obama is Osama 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So if I not see the dead bodie of Osama with my own eyes, Osama is still alive in my mind


----------



## Miss Panda (May 2, 2011)

I just saw this on the BBC, I'm in shock. But well done America. I can't help thinking that this won't stop the terrorists they'll just have a bit more infighting then usual. But I am glad he is dead.


----------



## _Chaz_ (May 2, 2011)

ChaosBoi said:
			
		

> But now we gotta worry about how Al Qaeda will retaliate
> 
> 
> 
> ...


With an explosion?


----------



## Shabutie78 (May 2, 2011)

al qaeda's gonna bomb the fuck out of us for this one.
and no one will halp us because everyone hates us. thanks, bush.


----------



## Bladexdsl (May 2, 2011)

Shabutie78 said:
			
		

> al qaeda's gonna bomb the fuck out of us for this one.


where are they gonna get the bombs from the fanatical fucks have NO power whatsoever when they can't get hold of a plane.


----------



## Shabutie78 (May 2, 2011)

Bladexdsl said:
			
		

> where are they gonna get the bombs from the fanatical fucks have NO power whatsoever when they can't get hold of a plane.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ShadowSoldier (May 2, 2011)

You guys are stupid if you think this will stop terrorism. Terrorism will never be gone just like racism will never disappear. This is a huge blow for the terrorist group he was with though as once his funding runs out, they will have to get it from somewhere else.

It's baby steps, but in the end, the baby steps will form a giant goal that was completed.



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> al qaeda's gonna bomb the fuck out of us for this one.
> 
> That's going to be hard as not every muslim was in favor of what Osama did. And not to mention airport security and everything has drastically been amped up so they're going to have to get their own planes.
> 
> QUOTEI really want to see the dead body of Osama. I dont believe what I dont see biggrin.gif I still think that Obama is Osama tongue.gif So if I not see the dead bodie of Osama with my own eyes, Osama is still alive in my mind biggrin.gif



They're never going to show that on TV. Mainly because I'm pretty sure it's illegal to show a real dead body on TV. But they might depending on what he looks like. If he looks like something that can make a full man irked, they won't.


----------



## CarbonX13 (May 2, 2011)

Well, that's news I didn't expect to hear. Was Bin Laden targeted in that air strike, or was it a total fluke?


----------



## Bladexdsl (May 2, 2011)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> so they're going to have to get their own planes.









 the only planes they'll be able to get hold of now are paper planes!


----------



## KingVamp (May 2, 2011)

Really? It good he gone, but do you really want to see a real dead man shown on tv?


----------



## RupeeClock (May 2, 2011)

CarbonX13 said:
			
		

> Well, that's news I didn't expect to hear. Was Bin Laden targeted in that air strike, or was it a total fluke?


It was no fluke, Obama just gave a speech detailing they had gathered intelligence on his location, and dispatched a small squad to carry out an operation.
No americans or innocent Pakistan civilians were harmed, only Osama was killed.

Edit: Damn one-handed typing always leads to mistakes.


----------



## Thomas83Lin (May 2, 2011)

Finally he is Dead.  Good Riddance.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  My thanks goes out to everyone involved in taking him down


----------



## CarbonX13 (May 2, 2011)

RupeeClock said:
			
		

> only *Obama* was killed.


You mean Osama.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (May 2, 2011)

Bladexdsl said:
			
		

> the only planes they'll be able to get hold of now are paper planes!
> 
> In years yes. But Bin Laden came from a billionaire dollar family. So he was loaded, and probably left all of his money with them.
> 
> QUOTE(KingVamp @ May 1 2011, 07:52 PM) Really? It good he gone, but do you really want to see a real dead man shown on tv?



A lot of people want proof. Nothing wrong with that.


----------



## Shabutie78 (May 2, 2011)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> That's going to be hard as not every muslim was in favor of what Osama did. And not to mention airport security and everything has drastically been amped up so they're going to have to get their own planes.


that's where they got us. they are currently building stealth fighters and UFOs with which they will bomb us.
also, osama has a son, 13, who is currently training to be a super villain.


----------



## Hakoda (May 2, 2011)

CarbonX13 said:
			
		

> You mean Osama.


Rupee was either being symbolic or that was a legit typo, lol.


----------



## sergster1 (May 2, 2011)

RupeeClock said:
			
		

> It was no fluke, Obama just gave a speech detailing they had gathered intelligence on his location, and dispatched a small squad to carry out an operation.
> No americans or innocent Pakistan civilians were harmed, only Obama was killed.



Obama was killed?


----------



## RupeeClock (May 2, 2011)

One-handed typo, and it's almost 5am here.


----------



## skystealer (May 2, 2011)

About time.


----------



## omgpwn666 (May 2, 2011)

Bin Laden is dead. Nice job George Bush and Obama.

(As if Obama will come to a gaming forum to see my comment)


----------



## Sheimi (May 2, 2011)

About damn time he is dead.


----------



## KingVamp (May 2, 2011)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> A lot of people want proof. Nothing wrong with that.
> I guess...
> 
> Something just seem wrong about it tho... I'm thinking about it to hard.
> ...


Or George Bush for that matter.


----------



## VashTS (May 2, 2011)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> Really? It good he gone, but do you really want to see a real dead man shown on tv?



they plastered the pope all over the papers.  i was quite angry, i don't like to see dead people and i don't think its right to show all over the place.  especially in public places or on network tv.  

i guess its good he's dead, but as was already stated some other terrorist will step up and take his place.  the war will continue and us soldiers will keep dying in the middle east. i feel bad when i talk with a soldier who says they are moving out of their place because they are deployed.


----------



## TLSS_N (May 2, 2011)

Like everyone said, this doesn't end the fight. But it's one hell of a step in the right direction. I am sure the soldier who got the winning shot is glowing with pride!


----------



## YayMii (May 2, 2011)

FYI: After 9/11, Al-Qaeda has fragmented apart. With the death of Bin Laden, it deals some damage to them, but apparently there's another dude who's using the internet to recruit new Al-Qaeda members.

@people who missed the speech: Osama was shot, not bombed.


----------



## omgpwn666 (May 2, 2011)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> Or George Bush for that matter.



Rofl True. XD


----------



## 1234turtles (May 2, 2011)

no more terrosim celabration time


----------



## sergster1 (May 2, 2011)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eQ47eGSilPc[/youtube]

^- This is how i picture what happened


----------



## Nebz (May 2, 2011)

1234turtles said:
			
		

> no more terrosim celabration time


Yes because the death of OBL definitely means the end of terrorism


----------



## Yuan (May 2, 2011)

A friend pointed me this:

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/worldnews/...n-the-West.html



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> According to the US WikiLeaks files, a Libyan detainee, Abu Al-Libi, “has knowledge of al-Qaeda possibly possessing a nuclear bomb”. *Al-Libi, the operational chief of al-Qaeda and a close associate of Osama bin Laden before his detention, allegedly knew the location of a nuclear bomb in Europe that would be detonated if bin Laden were killed or captured.*


----------



## Silent Storm (May 2, 2011)

Rofl


----------



## _Chaz_ (May 2, 2011)

Silent Storm said:
			
		

> Rofl


omg yes. Thank you Fox News. You just write your own criticisms.


----------



## sergster1 (May 2, 2011)

1234turtles said:
			
		

> no more terrosim celabration time



Actually... because this happened there is gonna be a greater risk of terrorist attacks for a while... /unlucky to be a new yorker who needs to pass basically ALL the biggest metropolitan areas to get to school daily .-.


----------



## Vidboy10 (May 2, 2011)

Theres only one song we can play for this type of situation....


----------



## Hydreigon (May 2, 2011)

Even though he's dead, this doesn't mean the end of terrorism. Osama was just a single terrorist out of thousands(?)

Good thing that guy is dead. Whoever shot him deserves a medal


----------



## ShadowSoldier (May 2, 2011)

Yuan said:
			
		

> A friend pointed me this:
> 
> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/worldnews/...n-the-West.html
> 
> ...



No doubt. Just probably strolling through.

TEWMPF
*ksh*
"tango down."
*ksh*


----------



## DigitalDeviant (May 2, 2011)

[youtube]vX2RftIHoVE[/youtube]


----------



## Schlupi (May 2, 2011)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> omg yes. Thank you Fox News. You just write your own criticisms.



WHY do they ALWAYS mix the two of them up? It HAS to be on purpose, man...


----------



## redact (May 2, 2011)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> They're never going to show that on TV. Mainly because I'm pretty sure it's illegal to show a real dead body on TV.


what about that autopsy tv show with the old german guy?


----------



## Infinite Zero (May 2, 2011)

This calls for a celebration.


----------



## TLSS_N (May 2, 2011)

Infinite Zero said:
			
		

> This calls for a celebration.



I don't think I am going to be able to sleep tonight, I just have so many emotions going through me right now!


----------



## Miss Panda (May 2, 2011)

I'm watching the celebrations in the USA on tv. I don't normally feel very comfortable with overt displays of nationalism. But in this case I am absolutely delighted. Watching those firemen celebrating in New York brought tears to my eyes. When I think of all they went through on 11th September. 
So party on America, you bloody deserve this!


----------



## Maedhros (May 2, 2011)




----------



## Seaking (May 2, 2011)

and you know what 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Patriot Act is still active so this does not even matter.


----------



## Wombo Combo (May 2, 2011)




----------



## SinHarvest24 (May 2, 2011)

This news doesn't excite me 1 bit. How are they so sure they got the correct body, show us the fucking proof.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (May 2, 2011)

Maedhros said:
			
		

>


lol that's epic, but what is it from? I don't remember any conferences where he did that.


----------



## Miss Panda (May 2, 2011)

sinharvest24 said:
			
		

> This news doesn't excite me 1 bit. How are they so sure they got the correct body, show us the fucking proof.


DNA testing apparently. They were waiting for the results before announcing it. Which is why they are telling us now and not last week when they shot him.


----------



## Nathan Drake (May 2, 2011)

sinharvest24 said:
			
		

> This news doesn't excite me 1 bit. How are they so sure they got the correct body, show us the fucking proof.



It doesn't excite me for different reasons, although the whole "we killed him...k?" is a little bit off.

I've been thinking more and more about the possibility for terrorist actions against the US now if this happens to be completely true. With Osama dead, that would merely be maybe the final reason needed to launch a terrorist strike against any part or parts of the US. Osama wasn't a villain in the eyes of his followers. In fact, he was truly a martyr to them.

All America has shown is that we are excellent at holding a grudge for 10 years.

Edit: imma get flamed?


----------



## ShadowSoldier (May 2, 2011)

Nathan Drake said:
			
		

> All America has shown is that we are excellent at holding a grudge for 10 years.



How can they not? A lot of people lost their lives for just going to work. A lot of people lost their lives for just being on an airplane. 

At least with the World Wars, that was to fight for peace. But the 9/11 attacks just came out of nowhere. Not to mention all the times after 9/11 Osama said he was going to attack the U.S. again.


----------



## DigitalDeviant (May 2, 2011)

Usama bin Laden?


----------



## B-Blue (May 2, 2011)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> lol that's epic, but what is it from? I don't remember any conferences where he did that.



Yeah I like that gif a lot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
It's fake btw: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S0Tfu27Bz2w


----------



## TLSS_N (May 2, 2011)

ok everybody, this is some great news! Let's not start up and ruin it, k? as for me, I'm getting off. talk to you soon!


----------



## Chanser (May 2, 2011)

The name is correct.


----------



## Hydreigon (May 2, 2011)

DigitalDeviant said:
			
		

> Usama bin Laden?



More proof that FOX News sucks.


----------



## Nathan Drake (May 2, 2011)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> How can they not? A lot of people lost their lives for just going to work. A lot of people lost their lives for just being on an airplane.
> 
> At least with the World Wars, that was to fight for peace. But the 9/11 attacks just came out of nowhere. Not to mention all the times after 9/11 Osama said he was going to attack the U.S. again.




America had their hands in the middle east before during the Gulf War. I just don't understand the mentality. Why we celebrate when we potentially just signed a death sentence for thousands of more lives is kind of beyond me. Osama said he would launch more attacks, but lets face it, after 10 years, he would have done something if he was going to within his lifetime.


----------



## DeMoN (May 2, 2011)

Yep, his birth name was Usama bin Laden.  He changed it for obvious reasons.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (May 2, 2011)

Nathan Drake said:
			
		

> America had their hands in the middle east before during the Gulf War. I just don't understand the mentality. Why we celebrate when we potentially just signed a death sentence for thousands of more lives is kind of beyond me. Osama said he would launch more attacks, but lets face it, after 10 years, he would have done something if he was going to within his lifetime.



Ah so you know how the mind of a terrorist works then huh?


----------



## CCNaru (May 2, 2011)

just in time for the reelection. btw USA USA USA USA USA USA USA USA USA USA USA USA USA USA


----------



## Vidboy10 (May 2, 2011)

DigitalDeviant said:
			
		

> [youtube]vX2RftIHoVE[/youtube]


I detest the fact that CNN makes it look like a team just won the Super Bowl...


----------



## Nathan Drake (May 2, 2011)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> Ah so you know how the mind of a terrorist works then huh?



It's more like how the mind of a human works. Revenge seems to be a top priority for most everybody these days. HOW ARE WE SUPPOSED TO ACHIEVE WORLD PEACE AT THIS RATE?


----------



## Wombo Combo (May 2, 2011)

If you going to remove image posts you should remove them all instead of playing favorites.

Anyway good thing he is dead seeing how some "mod" wont let you express your feelings implying they are useless and others not through his eyes not by the boards rules. No rules were broken "someone" just wants to be a ass.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (May 2, 2011)

Nathan Drake said:
			
		

> It's more like how the mind of a human works. Revenge seems to be a top priority for most everybody these days. HOW ARE WE SUPPOSED TO ACHIEVE WORLD PEACE AT THIS RATE?
> 
> Baby steps. Look how long world wars went on for and there were 2 of them. World Peace will never happen, get over it.
> 
> ...



You know that's going to win you some points with the mods eh?


----------



## Maedhros (May 2, 2011)

Nathan Drake said:
			
		

> It's more like how the mind of a human works. Revenge seems to be a top priority for most everybody these days. HOW ARE WE SUPPOSED TO ACHIEVE WORLD PEACE AT THIS RATE?


Hey man, this is real life. Welcome.


----------



## GreatZimkogway (May 2, 2011)

Nathan Drake said:
			
		

> It's more like how the mind of a human works. Revenge seems to be a top priority for most everybody these days. HOW ARE WE SUPPOSED TO ACHIEVE WORLD PEACE AT THIS RATE?



Humanity'll die out before peace ever comes CLOSE to becoming a possibility.


----------



## Nathan Drake (May 2, 2011)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> Baby steps. Look how long world wars went on for and there were 2 of them. World Peace will never happen, get over it.



It was more sarcasm. Humans are too violent to create a perfectly peaceful, world society. Hell, it's the only thing that fueled a 10 year revenge plot. I'm just not all that happy. If revenge is what those who were deeply involved with 9/11 considered to be satisfactory, so be it. I was only a kid who lost nobody personally important, so I'm having issues looking at the bright side of things.

An eye for an eye makes the whole world blind, etc., etc.


----------



## Seaking (May 2, 2011)

and like i thought so, no one gives a damn about the Patriot Act.


It does not matter that he is dead, as long as the Patriot Act is in effect everyone (in the us) is screwed

:|


----------



## cruddybuddy (May 2, 2011)

Oh no! His supporters already made a tribute video! SAD...

[youtube]CSbht9EXZRw[/youtube]


----------



## Annieone23 (May 2, 2011)

[youtube]http://youtu.be/IhnUgAaea4M[/youtube]


----------



## DigitalDeviant (May 2, 2011)

cruddybuddy said:
			
		

> Oh no! His supporters already made a tribute video! SAD...
> 
> [youtube]CSbht9EXZRw[/youtube]



Is this a joke? Not funny. More like YOU cruddybuddy trying to get views on youtube, your name is on the video...


----------



## L-Lawliet (May 2, 2011)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Guantanamo_Ba...ar_hellstorm.22

I'm scared.


----------



## Shockwind (May 2, 2011)

cruddybuddy said:
			
		

> Oh no! His supporters already made a tribute video! SAD...
> 
> [youtube]CSbht9EXZRw[/youtube]


Are you supporting him?


----------



## SinHarvest24 (May 2, 2011)

L-Lawliet said:
			
		

> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Guantanamo_Ba...ar_hellstorm.22
> 
> I'm scared.


Things just got interesting...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Edit: This has a 0.001% chance of actually beng true, right?


----------



## p1ngpong (May 2, 2011)

I think it would have been better if they had been able to capture him alive, and put him on trial for his crimes. But I imagine he would have gone down fighting and wouldn't allow himself to be captured alive, so I guess him dying was inevitable.

Some people seem to think that this marks the end of terrorism, or somehow lessen its threat. Which is a very naive notion to hold, that kind of fundamentalism is bigger than any man, and it is built on martyrdom. Sure he is not around to mastermind any attacks or lead any terrorist cells, but as a figurehead he is just as potent as a dead martyr than he is alive as a leader. 

This is just a symbolic closing of a chapter to a ten year long saga, and something that will comfort the people of the world whose countries were touched by his brand of evil. That is a good thing though, closure is important, as is the perception that justice has finally been done.

But I still cant shake the feeling I get that at the end of the day this is a hollow victory in the grand scheme of things. And not much will really change because of it.


----------



## Snorlax (May 2, 2011)

twiztidsinz said:
			
		

> He's been dead for years now...
> 
> He was making videos, we bombed the shit out of areas we thought him to be, no videos for a while then 'new' videos showing him looking younger or obscured, then videos of people speaking for him.


Gasp, someone get this man to a newsroom! This must be known!


----------



## L-Lawliet (May 2, 2011)

sinharvest24 said:
			
		

> Things just got interesting...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I really hope so.


----------



## Nathan Drake (May 2, 2011)

sinharvest24 said:
			
		

> Things just got interesting...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It is most likely false. The man who admitted this had been waterboarded at least 183 times at that point. That is no small number for somebody to have been tortured.


----------



## TheDarkSeed (May 2, 2011)

And America outdoes the royal wedding!


----------



## Schlupi (May 2, 2011)

I think it would have been better if we could have talked to him a bit before he died.


----------



## DJPlace (May 2, 2011)

one song i want to sing is this.
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADwRrQxH9io&[/youtube]


----------



## GranolaBar (May 2, 2011)

Schlupi said:
			
		

> I think it would have been better if we could have talked to him a bit before he died.


Yeah I think so too. He may have known something that we don't. Now that he's dead, those mysteries are now left to die. Well that's just a possibilty.


----------



## GreatZimkogway (May 2, 2011)

GranolaBar said:
			
		

> Yeah I think so too. He may have known something that we don't. Now that he's dead, those mysteries are now left to die. Well that's just a possibilty.
> 
> Let's just turn him into a bioelectronic supercomputer.  So we have his memories.  Maybe he'll tell us the location of the real moon.
> 
> ...



What good would a trial do?  It'd be a waste of money, that's all.  Whether he dies by electric chair, hanging, lethal injection, bullets, it's all the same end: Death.  Fuck the middleman and just kill him where he stands.


----------



## Sop (May 2, 2011)

He's the best at hide and seek.. damn 10 years, that's good.


----------



## p1ngpong (May 2, 2011)

shinkukage09 said:
			
		

> What good would a trial do?  It'd be a waste of money, that's all.  Whether he dies by electric chair, hanging, lethal injection, bullets, it's all the same end: Death.  Fuck the middleman and just kill him where he stands.



People claim this was justice being served, which it was in a way, he deserved to die sure. But he was living in a mansion situated in a huge compound, living a life of luxury, the attack came and he died quickly. It seems to me that is a fairly easy way to go out. 

If he had to stand trial and face his crimes, get convicted and have a long wait for his execution and anticipate his death that would be a more harrowing ordeal for him to face. And more of a punishment than a quick easy death.

That's how I see it anyway.


----------



## GreatZimkogway (May 2, 2011)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> People claim this was justice being served, which it was in a way, he deserved to die sure. But he was living in a mansion situated in a huge compound, living a life of luxury, the attack came and he died quickly. It seems to me that is a fairly easy way to go out.
> 
> If he had to stand trial and face his crimes, get convicted and have a long wait for his execution and anticipate his death that would be a more harrowing ordeal for him to face. And more of a punishment than a quick easy death.
> 
> That's how I see it anyway.



In a way, I agree...but really, that's just longer for people to have to pay to keep him alive.  If you're going to do that, just dig a hole underground, toss him in there, weld a grate over the top, toss food down there every so often.  Why be humane to someone who indirectly caused so much human death?


----------



## lordrand11 (May 2, 2011)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> People claim this was justice being served, which it was in a way, he deserved to die sure. But he was living in a mansion situated in a huge compound, living a life of luxury, the attack came and he died quickly. It seems to me that is a fairly easy way to go out.
> 
> If he had to stand trial and face his crimes, get convicted and have a long wait for his execution and anticipate his death that would be a more harrowing ordeal for him to face. And more of a punishment than a quick easy death.
> 
> That's how I see it anyway.



Yeah but then he becomes a liability and there may have had to be a hostage swap.


----------



## p1ngpong (May 2, 2011)

shinkukage09 said:
			
		

> In a way, I agree...but really, that's just longer for people to have to pay to keep him alive.  If you're going to do that, just dig a hole underground, toss him in there, weld a grate over the top, toss food down there every so often.  Why be humane to someone who indirectly caused so much human death?



Also I should add that him dying in an attack, in battle, makes him a martyr, and strengthens his standing in death to his followers.

Being tried and executed would be more of a humiliation to him and his movement. And dying that way does not make him a martyr. Martyrdom to fundamentalists such as him is the most honourable way to die. They consider it an instant ticket into heaven, denying him that would be more of a punishment than death.


----------



## ChaosBoi (May 2, 2011)

Sop said:
			
		

> He's the best at hide and seek.. damn 10 years, that's good.



Well technically it's only been 9 years and 9 months, considering it hasn't reached 9/11 this year.


----------



## sonicsmash2 (May 2, 2011)

Sop said:
			
		

> He's the best at hide and seek.. damn 10 years, that's good.


This ^
I laff!


----------



## Vidboy10 (May 2, 2011)

*NOTE:* This image is unconfirmed by the US government, so don't get hyped up about it.


Spoiler


----------



## DigitalDeviant (May 2, 2011)

so whos next on the checklist of terrorists?


----------



## Bladexdsl (May 2, 2011)

DigitalDeviant said:
			
		

> so whos next on the checklist of terrorists?


justin beiber


----------



## DigitalDeviant (May 2, 2011)

Vidboy10 said:
			
		

> *NOTE:* This image is unconfirmed by the US government, so don't get hyped up about it.
> 
> 
> Spoiler



His fucking eyes have been obliterated, hmmm.


----------



## Opium (May 2, 2011)

Vidboy10 said:
			
		

> *NOTE:* This image is unconfirmed by the US government, so don't get hyped up about it.
> 
> 
> Spoiler



It's a fake. It is an old photoshop and then put onto a tv. It's been confirmed fake.


----------



## ManFranceGermany (May 2, 2011)

*Thats A Good Day for the World!
Congratulations USA!*

Sad to see what a dump Pakistan is!
Unbelievable, that he had so many supporters in Pakistan, that he could hide in the Capital.

Two Days ago, German Police could arrest some Islamists which wanted to put Bombs in many Trains in Germany, they are  suppose to work for Al Qaeda or a Group which works with them...now get this you f*cking b*astards..your idol is dead!

I hope we can find some more of this guys in Pakistan.


----------



## Vidboy10 (May 2, 2011)

Opium said:
			
		

> It's a fake. It is an old photoshop and then put onto a tv. It's been confirmed fake.


I kinda guessed that.
The skin tone on the body and his head looked completly different.
But hey, you never knew, it could've been a real image.


----------



## Endrit49 (May 2, 2011)

ManFranceGermany said:
			
		

> *Thats A Good Day for the World!
> Congratulations USA!*
> 
> Sad to see what a dump Pakistan is!
> ...



fuck you asshole


----------



## AlanJohn (May 2, 2011)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=phcMNTlSVw4[/youtube]
But seriously, wasn't he dead for 9 years already?


----------



## ManFranceGermany (May 2, 2011)

Endrit49 said:
			
		

> fuck you asshole



hu? Whats wrong with this guy? Is he Pakistani living in China or what? *lol


----------



## ShadowSoldier (May 2, 2011)

ManFranceGermany said:
			
		

> ----
> 
> Wow dude. You can at least tone it down a bit and well.. not come out so blunt. Don't forget, Germany is the country the whole world fought against and won. Kind of hard to be talking down to people when your country isn't that great either.
> 
> ...



Your youtube link was already posted, along with your actual post about him being dead for 9 years.


----------



## Endrit49 (May 2, 2011)

AlanJohn said:
			
		

> [youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=phcMNTlSVw4[/youtube]
> But seriously, wasn't he dead for 9 years already?



lol, someone already posted that video. that guy just re-uploaded it

http://gbatemp.net/t291042-osama-bin-laden...t&p=3622171


----------



## killnnllik (May 2, 2011)

Thank god!
They finallt killed that son of a gun!!!!

Justice will prevail!


----------



## Keva (May 2, 2011)

Pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## Westside (May 2, 2011)

ManFranceGermany said:
			
		

> hu? Whats wrong with this guy? Is he Pakistani living in China or what? *lol


I find this ironic also, as China is also extremely racist towards ethnic Muslims that live there, just like America.


----------



## ManFranceGermany (May 2, 2011)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> Wow dude. You can at least tone it down a bit and well.. not come out so blunt. Don't forget, Germany is the country the whole world fought against and won. Kind of hard to be talking down to people when your country isn't that great either.
> Your youtube link was already posted, along with your actual post about him being dead for 9 years.



1. Im jew (but anti Zionist,a s long as Palestinian people pay hard for the dream of some of my guys..no way I support this)
2. Im half French, half German
3. Germany paid hard and we all know that it was the best thing, USA came and killed Hitler! German people hate Hitler and we learn it the whole Story from Childhood.
4. GO USA!


----------



## ManFranceGermany (May 2, 2011)

Westside said:
			
		

> I find this ironic also, as China is also extremely racist towards ethnic Muslims that live there, just like America.



yap. And every Muslim offended by me to be happy about the dead of Osama bin Laden, is in my opinion not a Muslim or believer in g(o)od, but just a  simple Terrorist.
My best friend is Muslim, Islam is like every Religion, neither good not bad, its the way people interpret it and god thanks most Muslim use it as a peaceful way to god.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (May 2, 2011)

Except you called Pakistan a dump, that's not cool.

The U.S., Canada, Japan along many others are far better places than Germany. So we can call Germany a dump then?


----------



## Shockwind (May 2, 2011)

Vidboy10 said:
			
		

> Spoiler


Osama looked very ugly in the tv and I'm happy that he's already dead!


----------



## skawo96 (May 2, 2011)

ManFranceGermany said:
			
		

> 3. Germany paid hard and we all know that it was the best thing, USA came and killed Hitler! German people hate Hitler and we learn it the whole Story from Childhood.



Yeah, it paid very hard, especially since it's restored to it's old power, while countries that got attacked, like Poland, got screwed on the Yalta conference and are far behind because of the time they were under the USSR influence.


----------



## Keva (May 2, 2011)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> A U.S. official told CNN that bin Laden was buried at sea. The official said his body was handled in the Islamic tradition, but did not elaborate.



http://edition.cnn.com/2011/WORLD/asiapcf/...dead/index.html


----------



## ManFranceGermany (May 2, 2011)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> Except you called Pakistan a dump, that's not cool.
> 
> The U.S., Canada, Japan along many others are far better places than Germany. So we can call Germany a dump then?



who say they are better places?
your opinion? 
if you like to call Germany a bad place, you should also know that Germany is one of the richest and most social countries in the world, with one of the highest amounts of Press freedom (Check Wikipedia) and one of the highest amounts of foreigners living and working in Germany.
well, you're free to think so, I visited all this three places...and japan, well, its really different, hard to compare to us. USA is from many points worse than many western European countries, about poverty and social help and stuff, Canada is really a nice place, I had my exchange in Toronto. 
Canada and West-Europe are really good places to live(for me).

*Nice Try to insult "MY" Country for making me rethink my words, but nahh...I still say, Pakistan is a Dump! *


----------



## ManFranceGermany (May 2, 2011)

skawo96 said:
			
		

> Yeah, it paid very hard, especially since it's restored to it's old power, while countries that got attacked, like Poland, got screwed on the Yalta conference and are far behind because of the time they were under the USSR influence.




Well, u want to give the (grand-)children of the Hitler Generation the fault, that Sovjet Russia (which was even hated by hitler and tried to tear down..well, thats an other story) came and made Poland down?
Germany paid very hard, yes, million of dead, million jews, million of handicapt people, but also milion of father and sons, which diden'tw ant to go to war. The whole german film and european industry was destroyed, million women got raped by sovjets, million of families lost homes.
As I said Im jew, and we hited hard on german people, but this people are good people, here in Germany people from all over the world live, study, work. My Gf is Turkish for example, my Uncle amrried a japanese girl some years ago, Im myself a mix.

Yes Germany paid but it was good, "we" needed to pay hard.


----------



## Miss Panda (May 2, 2011)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> Wow dude. You can at least tone it down a bit and well.. not come out so blunt. Don't forget, Germany is the country the whole world fought against and won. Kind of hard to be talking down to people when your country isn't that great either.
> Your youtube link was already posted, along with your actual post about him being dead for 9 years.


Guten Abend Herr Godwin!


----------



## Miss Panda (May 2, 2011)

ManFranceGermany said:
			
		

> Well, u want to give the (grand-)children of the Hitler Generation the fault, that Sovjet Russia (which was even hated by hitler and tried to tear down..well, thats an other story) came and made Poland down?
> Germany paid very hard, yes, million of dead, million jews, million of handicapt people, but also milion of father and sons, which diden'tw ant to go to war. The whole german film and european industry was destroyed, million women got raped by sovjets, million of families lost homes.
> As I said Im jew, and we hited hard on german people, but this people are good people, here in Germany people from all over the world live, study, work. My Gf is Turkish for example, my Uncle amrried a japanese girl some years ago, Im myself a mix.
> 
> Yes Germany paid but it was good, "we" needed to pay hard.


Don't even answer, the anti-German shit is racist pure and simple. Germans are not responsible for what happened before they were born. You are not guilty of anything just by virtue of being German. I'm Jewish too and my dad was German so most of my family was wiped out on dads side. I absolutely despise people who use the deaths of our people to justify their racism towards Germans.

So yeah Osama is dead, bloody brilliant!


----------



## skawo96 (May 2, 2011)

ManFranceGermany said:
			
		

> Well, u want to give the (grand-)children of the Hitler Generation the fault, that Sovjet Russia (which was even hated by hitler and tried to tear down..well, thats an other story) came and made Poland down?
> Germany paid very hard, yes, million of dead, million jews, million of handicapt people, but also milion of father and sons, which diden'tw ant to go to war. The whole german film and european industry was destroyed, million women got raped by sovjets, million of families lost homes.
> As I said Im jew, and we hited hard on german people, but this people are good people, here in Germany people from all over the world live, study, work. My Gf is Turkish for example, my Uncle amrried a japanese girl some years ago, Im myself a mix.
> 
> Yes Germany paid but it was good, "we" needed to pay hard.



I'm not blaming the current Germans, but don't act like Germany is the best place in the world. And don't call others a dump. Do you want me to remind you how much of a dump Berlin was after it was bombarded by Russians?

If Germany didn't start the world war, none of the above wouldn't happen. There would be no Yalta conference, jews wouldn't die, people wouldn't get handicapped. And the country which is the cause of all that, is back in full power and running. Very nice, no?

Besides, Germany right now is trying to obscure the truth, with german historians calling the Nazi Concentration Camp in O?wi?cim a "Polish Concentration Camp". That kinda stuff is only what irks me. As I said, I hold no grudge against Germans, they're very nice people, and I'm learning the language now. But seriously, no need to insult other countries.


----------



## AsPika2219 (May 2, 2011)

RIP Osaman Bin Laden...


----------



## AlanJohn (May 2, 2011)

I saw the pic of osama dead on TV, I can tell its a fake.
They just took osama's jaw and put it on the face of a dead guy, you can't really see that on a pic taken from a TV.


----------



## Maz7006 (May 2, 2011)

it would have been more of a "glory" so to say if al qaeda was wiped out; not just this one guy


----------



## ShadowSoldier (May 2, 2011)

ManFranceGermany said:
			
		

> who say they are better places?
> your opinion?
> if you like to call Germany a bad place, you should also know that Germany is one of the richest and most social countries in the world, with one of the highest amounts of Press freedom (Check Wikipedia) and one of the highest amounts of foreigners living and working in Germany.
> well, you're free to think so, I visited all this three places...and japan, well, its really different, hard to compare to us. USA is from many points worse than many western European countries, about poverty and social help and stuff, Canada is really a nice place, I had my exchange in Toronto.
> ...



Irrelevant. If black people are able to continuously insult white people for being slave owners, then there's no reason why we can't bring up the past about Hitler and the German people today.


----------



## SamAsh07 (May 2, 2011)

Omg this guy just won't die, either the pics shown on TV are photoshopped or just a "clone" from many of Osama Bin Ladens look alikes, I mean c'mon, his face is so easy to copy.


----------



## Bladexdsl (May 2, 2011)

his dead game over we win


----------



## zeromac (May 2, 2011)

Sigh
Cue days of media coverage followed by mass programs about his life and 9/11 ETC

Glad his finally dead. Obama's speech was moving  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 We all crammed at the library in front of the TV to watch it live


----------



## Stewy12 (May 2, 2011)

Maz7006 said:
			
		

> it would have been more of a "glory" so to say if al qaeda was wiped out; not just this one guy



Yup, although this is a massive result there are loads of nutters out there just as crazy as this bastard......


----------



## phantastic91 (May 2, 2011)

Keva said:
			
		

> Pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## AlanJohn (May 2, 2011)

phantastic91 said:
			
		

>


Although that was against the rules it made me lol.


----------



## Zorua (May 2, 2011)

AWESOME!! 
They're still covering it on CNN.
Wow, it's been almost ten years......


----------



## ChaosZero816 (May 2, 2011)

Zorua said:
			
		

> AWESOME!!
> They're still covering it on CNN.
> Wow, it's been almost ten years......



And expect to see it longer. I say its gonna be maybe another week or so before the people move on.


----------



## Ace Overclocked (May 2, 2011)

yay thank godness
another big muslim terrorist dead
he has been making our religion look lmike a terrorist organization
he kills people on the name of islam that he is using for his own goals wtf


----------



## SamAsh07 (May 2, 2011)

Yeah the crimes he did, even hell would be ashamed to invite him.


----------



## Raika (May 2, 2011)

Finally. Begone, scum!


----------



## AlanJohn (May 2, 2011)

aminemaster said:
			
		

> yay thank godness
> another big muslim terrorist dead
> he has been making our religion look lmike a terrorist organization
> he kills people on the name of islam that he is using for his own goals wtf


I agree.
Because of him and his stupid actions people began calling Islam "The devils religion".
Finally he's gone...


----------



## Foxi4 (May 2, 2011)

The American Government doesn't seem to realize how guerilla fighters operate.

1. Leader is killed
2. A wave of shrugs among the fighters
3. Second in-command becomes the new leader
4. Fights ensue

How is this a victory? You cannot pull out an ideology by the trunk and honestly believe that the roots will be pulled out aswell. Hitler's been dead for years and you still get neo-nazi's.

This is just another "news flash" for the government to rub its penis againts, squeaking "I made this!" like an 14 year old with their first Playboy.

You got your asses handed to you at 9/11, you stroke down upon them with great vengeance and furious anger, right at those who would attempt to poison and destroy Your brothers, and They knew His name is the Lord when You layed Your vengeance upon them motha-flippin' Pulp Fiction style. They get it. No point in dwelling. (This is besides the fact that the U.S was clearly asking for this to happen, seeing as they have this nasty habit of being that dude who pops in to parties he wasn't invited to and wrecks them as far as the global order of things is concerned. Parties generally located near the gulf area.)

This news is quite relevant though, since many American households will now hold a barbecue party for all their neighbours on which they will celebrate bombing a smaller country, completely unaware that they weren't able to find him for almost 10 years despite the fact that his main habitat was a f-ing cave while you posses long-range weaponry and 24/7 surveilance satellites. What? Were the supply trucks to the cave invisible? Regardless, I will still be envious of the large masses of barbecue'd meat.

This is, of course, if it's not a double. Sort of like the 10 doubles Saddam had.


----------



## AlanJohn (May 2, 2011)

Foxi4 said:
			
		

> The American Government doesn't seem to realize how guerilla fighters operate.
> 
> 1. Leader is killed
> 2. A wave of shrugs among the fighters
> ...


The shrugs are still praying that the news is fake, and there doing everything to prove that its fake.
They can't live without osama, since they were just pawns in his hands.
They have no idea what to do since they only followed his orders.


----------



## Shockwind (May 2, 2011)

phantastic91 said:
			
		

> Keva said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That pic made me lol.


----------



## Foxi4 (May 2, 2011)

AlanJohn said:
			
		

> Foxi4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



...

You really don't know what you're talking about. This is an organized group with a well-developed chain of command. The fact that 1 leader died is irrelevant. Moreover, this is a group based upon the ideals of fundamental, orthodox, extreme Islam. Not only they don't care. They believe he's in a better world with 100 vigins now and are more than willing to avenge his early departure, more "together" than ever.

Don't apply your ideals to a group of people who operate on 180 degrees differently than you do.


----------



## emigre (May 2, 2011)

And after only 10 years of thrashing around the china shop the bull finally stepped on the fly...


----------



## Shabutie78 (May 2, 2011)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> At least with the World Wars, that was to fight for peace.


we nuked japan for peace, lols.
we killed at _least_ 150,000 japanese - probably twice that. and america stays butthurt for 10 years when we lose 3,000?
it's like we keep poking the lions with a stick or something, waiting for them to bite. and what do we do when it bites?
send in our young men to die in the deserts of iraq, of course!


----------



## AvengerAkashi (May 2, 2011)

R.I.P


----------



## AlanJohn (May 2, 2011)

AvengerAkashi said:
			
		

> R.I.P


*R*est *I*n *P*ee




No but seriously, he doesn't deserve to rest in peace.


----------



## Foxi4 (May 2, 2011)

AlanJohn said:
			
		

> AvengerAkashi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



...YOU INVADED HIS HOMELAND! NUMEROUS TIMES.

You had a party in his house called Desert Storm, you weren't there when they were constantly attacked from all sides by commies, you did all you could throught history to keep the area as backwards as possible, you drain it of its resources via means of unfair trade and you STILL have the guts to call him a prick? YOU are the prick. YOU were not invited there. YOU should stay where you belong.

Osama is like Thomas the Tank in the far east. He's the Muslim that Could. He showed you a massive middle finger with nothing but two planes and a good few bombs here and there. A single attack he ordered was more organized and well-thought that an operation that takes your guys weeks of planning.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (May 2, 2011)

Foxi4 said:
			
		

> AlanJohn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




72 virgins. Why a random number and how they got to that I'll never know.


----------



## ganons (May 2, 2011)

You guys have been trolled by Obama? 
http://windowintopalestine.blogspot.com/20...ccepts-bin.html

Check the date of the article






http://photoblog.msnbc.msn.com/_news/2011/...photo-is-a-fake






Why the need to bury him straight away? For a man you were looking for 10 years, wouldn't you want him alive?


----------



## MADKATZ99 (May 2, 2011)

Where's all the people saying he's innocent because 9/11 was actually an inside job? lol


----------



## AlanJohn (May 2, 2011)

Foxi4 said:
			
		

> AlanJohn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry but I was never in any Arabic country in my life.
I think you wanted to quote someone else.


----------



## machomuu (May 2, 2011)

Foxi4 said:
			
		

> You got your asses handed to you at 9/11, you stroke down upon them with great vengeance and furious anger, right at those who would attempt to poison and destroy Your brothers, and They knew His name is the Lord when You layed Your vengeance upon them motha-flippin' Pulp Fiction style. They get it. No point in dwelling. (This is besides the fact that the U.S was clearly asking for this to happen, seeing as they have this nasty habit of being that dude who pops in to parties he wasn't invited to and wrecks them as far as the global order of things is concerned. Parties generally located near the gulf area.)


No...we didn't.  Actually, that was simply a failure of security, and 3 planes (one of which crashed into the ground after those inside rebelled) hit 2 buildings (the Pentagon and the World Trade Center).  Can't say we really "got are a$$es handed to us".  It affected the country and the government emotionally, but for the most part it was just large scale murder and destruction of property, it didn't really affect our forces or political standing.


----------



## SamAsh07 (May 2, 2011)

@ganons :- LOOOL!!! That ass will never die, will he?


----------



## Shabutie78 (May 2, 2011)

MADKATZ99 said:
			
		

> Where's all the people saying he's innocent because *9/11 was actually an inside job*? lol


i would be saying this, but the majority of people in america believe it wasn't. they know bush it too awesome to do something like that!
also, even if 9/11 was an inside job, osama wouldn't be innocent and he still deserved to die.


----------



## Foxi4 (May 2, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> Foxi4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is exactly what I'm talking about. This isn't superiority. This is ignorance. You don't know the islamic customs, you don't know who you're dealing with yet you honestly believe that they have been affected because you would if you were them.

EDIT: "Boarded a ticket" lol. I must still be sleepy.


----------



## machomuu (May 2, 2011)

Foxi4 said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's true, but as I said, I wouldn't consider that "getting our a$$es handed to us".


----------



## shakirmoledina (May 2, 2011)

what is strange is that in Britain, Katherine and William get married and here two ppl die ie. gaddafi's son and this guy
what are the chances that would happen?


----------



## Shabutie78 (May 2, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> No...we didn't.  Actually, that was simply a failure of security, and 3 planes (one of which crashed into the ground after those inside rebelled) hit 2 buildings (the Pentagon and the World Trade Center).  Can't say we really "got are a$$es handed to us".  It affected the country and the government emotionally, but for the most part it was just large scale murder and destruction of property, it didn't really affect our forces or political standing.


actually, i think it's quite necessary to say we got our asses handed to us.
why else would we be so butthurt for 10 years?
and "for the most part it was just a large scale murder and destruction of property."
actually, no it wasn't. it was *9/11*.
it didn't affect our forces or political standing besides starting a war in which 4,000 american soldiers have died.
oh yeah, but it's just a murder and destruction of property, no biggie


----------



## Foxi4 (May 2, 2011)

Shabutie78 said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gulf War:

Kuwaiti civilian losses:
Over 1,000 killed
Iraqi civilian losses:
About 3,664 killed
Other civilian losses:
2 Israeli civilians killed, 230 injured
1 Saudi civilian killed, 65 injured

9/11:

Death(s) 	Approximately 3,000 (including 19 hijackers)
Injured 	More than 6,000


...back to where I was, Mr.Osama accomplished in 1 day using a handful of resources similar results to what a coalition of 34 countries achieved in 5 years as far as death toll is concerned, plus they installed fear in half of the globe.

Perhaps it's mass-murder for some of you, but y'know what? Damn well-executed. This is the ping-pong rule. You attack someone - you should expect them to fight back eventually. Ping. Pong.


----------



## machomuu (May 2, 2011)

Shabutie78 said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Never said it wasn't a big deal, I just wouldn't use that choice of words.
Also, for political standing, I didn't exactly mean that, hough I guess I don't have the words to express what I meant.


----------



## Shabutie78 (May 2, 2011)

Foxi4 said:
			
		

> ...
> i'm confus.
> i'm with you, kid.
> 
> ...


whats that means


----------



## machomuu (May 2, 2011)

Shabutie78 said:
			
		

> Foxi4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, Foxi.  On that last part he was being sarcastic.


----------



## AlanJohn (May 2, 2011)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mApxU2Gw5SA[/youtube]
Sorry but I just couldn't resist


----------



## Foxi4 (May 2, 2011)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> i'm confus.
> i'm with you, kid.



I know he was being sarcastic. I'm arguing with calling this "murder". It was retaliation. You can't expect someone to stand down after you destroy the infrastructure of the region they occupate.


----------



## Shabutie78 (May 2, 2011)

Foxi4 said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i know. i agree with you. it's our fault, etc etc.
are you really reading my full posts?


----------



## Snorlax (May 2, 2011)

AlanJohn said:
			
		

> AvengerAkashi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...
Seriously?

*On Topic:* While the death of Osama is 'fweaking awesome, hail to the U.S.A' at the current time, I'm not looking forward to the blowback from his followers. While the stories of buried nuclear weapons should be taken with a grain of salt, I really don't doubt that this sort of underground organization would have the capabilities to do some serious carnage again.


----------



## Foxi4 (May 2, 2011)

Shabutie78 said:
			
		

> i know. i agree with you. it's our fault, etc etc.
> are you really reading my full posts?



It's more of a continuation of my previous post rather than arguing with yours. The matter needs no argument, afterall. Even a child is taught not to put sticks in an ant's nest or else the ants will get seriously pissed.


----------



## Shabutie78 (May 2, 2011)

Foxi4 said:
			
		

> It's more of a continuation of my previous post rather than arguing with yours. The matter needs no argument, afterall. *Even a child is taught not to put sticks in an ant's nest or else the ants will get seriously pissed*.


in a previous post i called it poking lions with sticks.
great minds think alike. let's be friends i have raccoons in party hats!


----------



## Foxi4 (May 2, 2011)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> *On Topic:* While the death of Osama is 'fweaking awesome, hail to the U.S.A' at the current time, I'm not looking forward to the blowback from his followers. While the stories of buried nuclear weapons should be taken with a grain of salt, I really don't doubt that this sort of underground organization would have the capabilities to do some serious carnage again.
> 
> That's because people responsible for the American International Affairs policies do not have the capacity to learn or to think like their enemy. They are only capable of sending excessive force to absolutely overwhelm their enemy - that's always been their only tactic.
> 
> ...



Really? I didn't notice that.

Also, cool, but I'm wearing just the ears. Raccoon ears FTW, Lineage 2 style.

EDIT: Fuuuu... Quote brackets hate me.


----------



## Shabutie78 (May 2, 2011)

Foxi4 said:
			
		

> Whenever someone fights in the far east, America feels the urgent need to resolve the argument. They go into a phone booth, put their Superman uniforms on and become the world's no.1 Police Officer. It's almost like the Justice League, minus the justice, plus the oil.


i'm loving this guy  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



it's like he's saying everything i think of america. but without me having to type it!


----------



## Theraima (May 2, 2011)

I actually doubt this. He's been running away for years and years and suddenly he is dead.. 

I dont like him at all, but still..


----------



## Guild McCommunist (May 2, 2011)

Foxi4 said:
			
		

> Whenever someone fights in the far east, America feels the urgent need to resolve the argument. They go into a phone booth, put their Superman uniforms on and become the world's no.1 Police Officer. It's almost like the Justice League, minus the justice, plus the oil.



You can replace "Far East" with multiple regions and it'll just be the US stance for years (not just the past couple of years, but like hundreds of years). We wanted to police South America, we wanted to police southeast/eastern Asia, now it's just the Middle East.

Still, regardless of the war, it's good to see him dead. Now we just need to go down the chain of command and pluck them off.


----------



## Foxi4 (May 2, 2011)

Theraima said:
			
		

> I actually doubt this. He's been running away for years and years and suddenly he is dead..
> 
> I dont like him at all, but still..
> 
> ...



You can't "pluck off" an ideology. Humans can be replaced, ideologies become stronger once they're opposed by someone.


IF instead of waging war, you'd actually BUY the resources you wanted from all the countries you invaded (which would probably be cheaper, seeing how much money you sink into those wars), those countries would flourish by now. They wouldn't have to call you the Devil of the West like they do now. You wouldn't have a National Debt so high that several generations would have to work hard to patch. Perhaps your economy wouldn't be a collosi on clay legs, which blast their femurs into outerspace every now and then when it has to stand on its two feet without support. Thing is, you need enemies. It's built-in to the conciousness of many Americans that They are the Righteous, and whoever thinks otherwise must be put in place, no matter how many resources you waste in the process.

I'm amazed that you even *can* wage wars. Most of U.S citizens live entirely on-credit as of now. Where do you get those carts of tax money ready to be shredded into missles and tanks? Where, I ask?


----------



## DeadLocked (May 2, 2011)

Theraima said:
			
		

> I actually doubt this. He's been running away for years and years and suddenly he is dead..
> 
> I dont like him at all, but still..


Watch the news report.

Also, Obama wouldn't lie about this it would ruin his presidency and I'm sure he'll have gathered all the proof he needed before announcing it.

I'm just worried about retaliations. I'm sure they'll be pissed.


----------



## Foxi4 (May 2, 2011)

DeadLocked said:
			
		

> Theraima said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Were you a witness of those DNA tests? What was the sample they compared it to from?

Why would Obama NOT lie about this? What would ruin his presidency? He did what Bush couldn't do - the masses love him and grill sirloin steaks in his name.

There will be retaliation, surely.


----------



## DeadLocked (May 2, 2011)

Foxi4 said:
			
		

> Were you a witness of those DNA tests? What was the sample they compared it to from?
> 
> Why would Obama NOT lie about this? What would ruin his presidency? He did what Bush couldn't do - the masses love him and grill sirloin steaks in his name.
> 
> There will be retaliation, surely.



No, obviously not.

Obama wouldn't lie about something this huge because then he would be called into question and this would ruin his presidency. Even if the masses love him, if he lied to the country I'm sure their affection towards him would dwindle.

Considering America is a democracy, if they wanted Obama gone due to a lie he told then it would be so. 

More interesting is the amount of conspiracy theorists in this thread.


----------



## Foxi4 (May 2, 2011)

DeadLocked said:
			
		

> Foxi4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nobody crucified Hoover while he conviniently hid the information about Hitler's whereabouts in an FBI vault, nobody will crucify Obama for showing a dead body resembling Osama.

This could be used as the perfect reason to STOP WASTING MONEY ON SEARCHING HIM.

Politics are strictly tied to economics. This on-going search lasted 10 years and cost alot of money and lives. He might've just as well died of old age or in one of the bombardments.


----------



## Shabutie78 (May 2, 2011)

Foxi4 said:
			
		

> Nobody crucified Hoover while he conviniently hid the information about Hitler's whereabouts in an FBI vault, nobody will crucify Obama for showing a dead body resembling Osama.
> 
> *This could be used as the perfect reason to STOP WASTING MONEY ON SEARCHING HIM.*
> 
> Politics are strictly tied to economics. This on-going search lasted 10 years and cost alot of money and lives. He might've just as well died of old age or in one of the bombardments.


this.
what if they gave up, but didn't want to tell the people that they're just throwing in the towel? what will all the families/friends of 9/11 victims think?
and what, after 10 years of searching, they find him just like that? i'm all for the uncovering of american government conspiracies, and this seems to be another one.

i guess the only way we'll know it's true is when we start getting terrorized by al qaeda.


----------



## tagzard (May 2, 2011)

Im watching this on tv. But do you know what i think. Well theoriticly i think that he tried to fake his owk=n death and those U.S. troops were in it. He tried to fake his own death so the press can get off his back and maybe he's making a bomb!


Spoiler



*IT'S A CONSPIRACY!*


----------



## Shabutie78 (May 2, 2011)

tagzard said:
			
		

> Im watching this on tv. But do you know what i think. Well theoriticly i think that he tried to fake his owk=n death and those U.S. troops were in it. He tried to fake his own death so the press can get off his back and maybe he's making a bomb!
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


he's faked his death before.
this is either a conspiracy to end the pointless search for him, and stop wasting time and effort.
or they actually found him. knowing our government, i wouldn't trust a word they say.


----------



## tagzard (May 2, 2011)

Nobody can trust our goverment. But there is one thing that they are hiding and everyone knows they exist but the government denies it for quote on quote "our saftey"


Spoiler



*ALIENS!!!!!!!!*


----------



## AlanJohn (May 2, 2011)

tagzard said:
			
		

> Im watching this on tv. But do you know what i think. Well theoriticly i think that he tried to fake his owk=n death and those U.S. troops were in it. He tried to fake his own death so the press can get off his back and maybe he's making a bomb!
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Totally a good one.
While America is celebrating he is making an evil plan to attack us


----------



## FireGrey (May 2, 2011)

What if the suicide bombers want to avenge him


----------



## Foxi4 (May 2, 2011)

It's very easy to ridicule and dismiss something when you're close-minded, isn't it?



			
				tagzard said:
			
		

> Nobody can trust our goverment. But there is one thing that they are hiding and everyone knows they exist but the government denies it for quote on quote "our saftey"
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Oh, but they don't. They're quite open about their discoveries, yet no physical proof of extra-terrestrial life was obtained so far. Seeing as the universe is ever-expanding, sentient alien life is nearly certain to exist. Earth is not the center of the universe, y'know. Not a conspiracy at all, simply science.

@FireGrey What do you mean by "what"? A good few civilians will be blown to smithereenes, fun will be had by all, moar war-grinding in the nearby future.


----------



## chartube12 (May 2, 2011)

I thought he was executed over two years ago?


----------



## The Catboy (May 2, 2011)

chartube12 said:
			
		

> I thought he was executed over two years ago?


Same here


----------



## Foxi4 (May 2, 2011)

A Gay Little Catboy said:
			
		

> chartube12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Naaah, that was U.S old friend, Sammy (cutest nickname for Saddam ever), with whom they fell out during the last few years, thus he had to be removed. Executed in 2006.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (May 2, 2011)

Foxi4 said:
			
		

> Oh, but they don't. They're quite open about their discoveries, yet no physical proof of extra-terrestrial life was obtained so far
> 
> Me and my friend, when we got high last weekend, we were talking about Area 51 and possibly some of the stuff that goes on in there. Who knows what they have. Or we even spoke about the possibility, that the public is making Area 51 up to be some mystery thing, when it's probably just a bunch of guys playing pong, eating pizza, just keeping the internet in the White House safe lol.
> 
> QUOTEI thought he was executed over two years ago?


I think you're thinking of Saddam Hussein.


----------



## BlueStar (May 2, 2011)

Come on, conspiracy theorists can do better than "He's still alive."  Doubt the CIA would make this announcement unless they were sure he wasn't going to pop up next week in a video with a copy of the New York Times saying he was dead.

How about suggesting that the US have known the Pakistanis were shielding him for years and speculate on what the US has had to offer them to hand him over?


----------



## chartube12 (May 2, 2011)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> I think you're thinking of Saddam Hussein.



I don't even know who the hell that is


----------



## Foxi4 (May 2, 2011)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Me and my friend, when we got high last weekend, we were talking about Area 51 and possibly some of the stuff that goes on in there. Who knows what they have. Or we even spoke about the possibility, that the public is making Area 51 up to be some mystery thing, when it's probably just a bunch of guys playing pong, eating pizza, just keeping the internet in the White House safe lol.
> 
> Entirely possible, seeing as they deal with unexplained sightings of frisbies 24/7. Yet another way to waste tax money, man! Chill, 'tis all cool.
> 
> ...



Well, that's conspiracy theorists for you. I don't fall for information without propper documentation to support it, but seeing that they could ignore bloody Hitler, they can ignore Osama just as well. Even if a video of him alive DOES pop up, they can just show the dead body again and say "boo, that's an imposter. We have the real one here, pickled!". That'll work just fine.

Besides, who cares? In a cave or on a cementary, this way or another he's 6 feet under.


----------



## chartube12 (May 2, 2011)

BlueStar said:
			
		

> Come on, conspiracy theorists can do better than "He's still alive."  Doubt the CIA would make this announcement unless they were sure he wasn't going to pop up next week in a video with a copy of the New York Times saying he was dead.
> 
> How about suggesting that the US have known the Pakistanis were shielding him for years and speculate on what the US has had to offer them to hand him over?



No one in their right mind should ever trust the CIA.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (May 2, 2011)

chartube12 said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Uh.. guy from Iraq? 






How can you not know him? He was the guy behind the Gulf War essentially, he was captured, put on trial, and hanged... South Park makes fun of him a lot by making him be in love with Satan.


----------



## BlueStar (May 2, 2011)

There's nothing the US could do to convince some people Bin Laden is dead.  They can say they've tested the DNA, but people will just say "Ha, they could have faked it."  And the US isn't going to allow every nut-case blogger to test the DNA themselves, even if they had a clue how to do it.

It'll be like Elvis, people will be convinced he's living on the moon if that's what they want to believe.


----------



## Maz7006 (May 2, 2011)

chartube12 said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



you should 

your country has been at what used to be his country for years.


----------



## MEGAMANTROTSKY (May 2, 2011)

chartube12 said:
			
		

> BlueStar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This. Even if it's true that bin Laden is dead, the US state does not deserve the benefit of the doubt.


----------



## Shabutie78 (May 2, 2011)

BlueStar said:
			
		

> There's nothing the US could do to convince some people Bin Laden is dead.  They can say they've tested the DNA, but people will just say "Ha, they could have faked it."  And the US isn't going to allow every nut-case blogger to test the DNA themselves, even if they had a clue how to do it.
> 
> It'll be like Elvis, people will be convinced he's living on the moon if that's what they want to believe.


no offense, but do you do any reading at all? or do you just fall in line and believe what you're told by the US government?
telling us they did a DNA test doesn't prove anything. it's not that i think they faked it, but the government's words prove nothing.
you believe 9/11 wasn't a conspiracy? that's fine, but you have no proof. and i have no proof that it was a conspiracy.
but i have much more of a reason to believe that it was than that it was a legit act of terror.

you think it's coincidence that all the presidents who've done good for our country and "stepped out of the painted line" have been assassinated?
lincoln freed the slaves. assassinated.
JFK, one of the best presidents ever, didn't do what the men behind the curtain told him to. assassinated.
two examples of what could almost definitely be conspiracies, but people make fun of you if you insist upon their illegitimacy. along with the 9/11 conspiracy.

i have no reason to trust anything the government says and i don't care if ignorants who don't research anything make fun of me.


----------



## Foxi4 (May 2, 2011)

Shabutie78 said:
			
		

> BlueStar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*quietly takes off the racoon hat*

...while I agree that a claim that DNA tests were made doesn't mean that they were and that the assasinations of Lincoln and JFK were inside jobs, since noone else other than certain lobby groups in the U.S could benefit from them, I can't sit blindly when you say that a deliberate strike performed by islam terrorists as retaliation for losses in the Gulf War, AKA "Don't put your nose in other people's affairs" kick in the balls was staged by the government. That's more bogus than Bogus MacBoggington.


----------



## chartube12 (May 2, 2011)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> chartube12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oh so that's how is name is spelled...I knew he was a tourist that south park made fun of, but never knew what he actually was involved in.


----------



## exentro (May 2, 2011)

lolz has anyone seen this?

Edit: didn't see it was already posted. Sorry.


----------



## Foxi4 (May 2, 2011)

chartube12 said:
			
		

> ShadowSoldier said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



...war in Iraq is taking place between 2003 and now, how could you *not* be aware of Saddam's existance when even worms are? You *must* be either trolling or living under a rock. On the bloody moon.


----------



## Waflix (May 2, 2011)

Even though I don't believe his body was dumped in the sea, I do believe he was killed. Even though it isn't a solid source, Wikipedia says so.
This video confirms it even more. Obama is telling America this stuff.


----------



## Foxi4 (May 2, 2011)

Waflix said:
			
		

> Even though I don't believe his body was dumped in the sea, I do believe he was killed. Even though it isn't a solid source, Wikipedia says so.
> This video confirms it even more. Obama is telling America this stuff.



WIKIPEDIA SAYS SO! BWAHAHAHAHA!

...you do realize that a randomly picked moron can make Wikipedia entries?


----------



## chartube12 (May 2, 2011)

Shabutie78 said:
			
		

> BlueStar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I agree. The CIA was diffidently behind some of the great men of our county's deaths. 9/11.... The government (being controlled by the CIA and other evil people), Bush and his cabinet knew what was going on. They decided to let it. They wanted an excuse to make the fight back look justified. The sad and horrible truth is big business makes shit loads of money from war. Bush's brother owns oil wells. Oil is used to make plastic, refine metals, make gasoline ect. Bush, scarified lives to make money.


----------



## BlueStar (May 2, 2011)

Shabutie78 said:
			
		

> BlueStar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Like I say, if they have killed Bin Laden, is there anything they can do to convince you?

"Some people believe everything the US government tells them to believe" and some people believe everything David Icke or any wing-nut conspiracy blogger tells them to believe, whether it's faked moon landings, 9/11 conspiracies or chemtrails.  And yet those people consider themsevles to be the 'free thinkers', even as they blindly swallow eevrything they're told to.


----------



## Shabutie78 (May 2, 2011)

Foxi4 said:
			
		

> Shabutie78 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


was posted earlier in the thread


----------



## CrazySka (May 2, 2011)

Well as one that worked for Department of Defense for over 8 years and during the 9/11 time Im glad this is finally done. But We need to ask. Where is the DNA test? Why the laid to rest by Sea? Something just doesn't seem right


----------



## ShadowSoldier (May 2, 2011)

Waflix said:
			
		

> Even though I don't believe his body was dumped in the sea, I do believe he was killed. Even though it isn't a solid source, Wikipedia says so.
> This video confirms it even more. Obama is telling America this stuff.




His body was put out to sea in respect to Islamic traditions. Not doing it would be an insult to the Islamic people.


----------



## chartube12 (May 2, 2011)

Foxi4 said:
			
		

> chartube12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



WTF does Saddam have to do with Iraq war started by 9/11? you said the golf war witch was many years before 2003.


----------



## BlueStar (May 2, 2011)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> His body was put out to sea in respect to Islamic traditions. Not doing it would be an insult to the Islamic people.



I imagine the thinking behind chucking him in the sea is more that there's no grave/resting place that could become a shrine to him amongst jihadists nut-jobs.


----------



## Foxi4 (May 2, 2011)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> Waflix said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



...cause bombing his ass wasn't.

It's like saying "Hey peeps! Look at us! We honour your traditions! ...and [censored] your country. Irrelevant! We're the good guys!" 

EDIT: *GASP!* R-aped is being censored nowadays? I never knew that this standard term is a cuss word. Oh gosh, I'm such a bad, bad boy.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (May 2, 2011)

Foxi4 said:
			
		

> ShadowSoldier said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It wasn't. Osama didn't speak or do things for every Islamic person. A lot of people didn't want to be associated with him. There's a lot of Islamic families that are happy to see him gone just as New Yorkers are.


----------



## BlueStar (May 2, 2011)

It's been censored for years.

These made me chuckle.


----------



## Shabutie78 (May 2, 2011)

Foxi4 said:
			
		

> ...cause bombing his ass wasn't.
> 
> It's like saying "Hey peeps! Look at us! We honour your traditions! ...and [censored] your country. Irrelevant! We're the good guys!"
> 
> EDIT: *GASP!* R-aped is being censored nowadays? I never knew that this standard term is a cuss word. Oh gosh, I'm such a bad, bad boy.


to be fair, most islamic people weren't on osama's side. same thing as hussein, ya know?
and yeah, i couldn't believe it was censored when i found out either, haha.


----------



## Rayder (May 2, 2011)

Unfortunately, I don't think him being dead will make any real difference.  There will just be another murderous bastard to take his place, it won't save me a dime on gasoline prices and it won't create any more jobs for the people hurt by the recession.

Osama's dead and everyone cheers, but in reality, it's business as usual.


----------



## p1ngpong (May 2, 2011)

The US has a pretty bad record of proclaiming people as dead, and then quietly withdrawing those statements a couple of weeks later. So peoples scepticism is understandable.

I must say I am rather concerned at the means they chose to dispose of Bin Ladens body. Buried at sea, so quickly after the event. I understand the reasoning for the decision, firstly they were adhering to Muslim burial law, where the body must be buried within 24 hours of death. And secondly they wanted to eliminate the possibility of his burial place becoming a shrine to people. But they could have easily buried him in a secret location, perhaps in a militarily controlled area, where there would be no possibility of his burial place becoming a shrine or anything like that. 

Being buried at sea in this way eliminates any possibility of his body ever being recovered if there was any doubt at the authenticity of his death. But in this case its unlikely a mistake was made. If we ever hear of Bin Laden again all credibility the US has will be destroyed, it would just be devastating for them. I don't think they would ever risk that, its just too dangerous a possibility to have. So in this case I do believe that one way or the other Bin Laden is dead.


----------



## Costello (May 2, 2011)

Foxi4 said:
			
		

> ShadowSoldier said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that's exactly what i was thinking.
they want to respect islamic traditions and all, but they killed the guy and they are celebrating his death!? that's quite contradictory to me.

as for the censored word, unfortunately people keep using it for the wrong reasons, in the wrong situations, so something had to be done about it.


----------



## FencingFoxFTW (May 2, 2011)

RupeeClock said:
			
		

> iFish said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



well he had a nice infidel watch in them videos


----------



## BlueStar (May 2, 2011)

Costello said:
			
		

> that's exactly what i was thinking.
> they want to respect islamic traditions and all, but they killed the guy and they are celebrating his death!? that's quite contradictory to me.



If you remember, people were uneasy over the way Saddam was killed - not because people thought he did't deserve it, but because he was hanged with a crowd of jeering, baying people mocking him and recording it on cell-phones.  Add in the scandal of a minority of US soldiers photographing themselves grinning and pointing at corpses, I don't think it's surprising that, however victorious the US are about killing him, they want to ensure people know his body was handled with respect.  It doesn't exactly cost them anything to do that, and it takes away a propaganda avenue for his supporters who want to paint his killers as monsters.


----------



## Foxi4 (May 2, 2011)

Summary of the thread:







Thank you.


----------



## Shabutie78 (May 2, 2011)

osama said:
			
		

> and believe me i am still alive
> i'm building bombs and i am still alive
> i feel fantastic and i'm still alive
> while you're dying i'll be still alive
> and when you're dead i will be still alive


144 virgins for osama


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (May 2, 2011)

is he really dead though?....

just sayin...


----------



## ganons (May 2, 2011)

Classic video

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YPJCPcYCupY[/youtube]

Edit: vid didn't embed


----------



## Stewy12 (May 2, 2011)

To embed you just put the youtube code, like this but without the space.......

[youtube] YPJCPcYCupY[/youtube]


----------



## Blaze163 (May 2, 2011)

While there will inevitable be another insane prick to take his place, the world is a better place without him. It is my hope that this at least puts the shits up any smaller cells. After all, America has shown that it can take down the big boys no matter how well they hide. Might make the smaller groups think twice for a while I suppose. But there's always gonna be some wank stain who wants to fuck everything up. Part of universal balance, I suppose. There has to be evil for us to appreciate the good.

All I will say is that I hope the next 'evil mastermind' at least takes his job seriously. I mean come on. Bin Laden was an old man on dialasis. And he showed his face. We knew he was just a crazy old man. Nothing to fear. Why don't these people learn from the movie villains and have a little dark sinister mystery about them? You know, just an ominous shadow on the threat tapes, distorted voice, something inhuman to scare people properly. I just couldn't take any of Bin Laden's threats seriously 'cause I figured that if it came down to a one-on-one fight, I'd probably kick his ass.


----------



## Deleted User (May 2, 2011)

ZOMG He's dead. Again.


----------



## omgpwn666 (May 2, 2011)

tigris said:
			
		

> ZOMG He's dead. Again.



He died before?


----------



## Deleted User (May 2, 2011)

omgpwn666 said:
			
		

> tigris said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, about a year or two back. Then he died today, too. I am so confused.


----------



## [M]artin (May 2, 2011)

Blaze163 said:
			
		

> While there will inevitable be another insane prick to take his place, the world is a better place without him. It is my hope that this at least puts the shits up any smaller cells. After all, America has shown that it can take down the big boys no matter how well they hide. Might make the smaller groups think twice for a while I suppose. But there's always gonna be some wank stain who wants to fuck everything up. Part of universal balance, I suppose. There has to be evil for us to appreciate the good.
> 
> All I will say is that I hope the next 'evil mastermind' at least takes his job seriously. I mean come on. Bin Laden was an old man on dialasis. And he showed his face. We knew he was just a crazy old man. Nothing to fear. Why don't these people learn from the movie villains and have a little dark sinister mystery about them? You know, just an ominous shadow on the threat tapes, distorted voice, something inhuman to scare people properly. I just couldn't take any of Bin Laden's threats seriously 'cause I figured that if it came down to a one-on-one fight, I'd probably kick his ass.


----------



## Rayder (May 2, 2011)

Video re-creation of Bin Laden's death.  (possibly NSFW)



Spoiler



[youtube]cw0AXjAaf3g[/youtube]



I thought it was funny anyway, in a sick and twisted sort of way.


----------



## Satangel (May 2, 2011)

Glad for Obama and the US Military they finally have a real achievement concerning his death. I too think they really killed him and he's done for.
Only problem is that it won't damage Al Quada at all.


----------



## Nah3DS (May 2, 2011)

That's what bin Laden gets for using his real address on Playstation Network


----------



## _Chaz_ (May 2, 2011)

NahuelDS said:
			
		

> That's what bin Laden gets for using his real address on Playstation Network


If only we could "Like" GBAtemp posts.


----------



## Blaze163 (May 2, 2011)

NahuelDS said:
			
		

> That's what bin Laden gets for using his real address on Playstation Network









Oh, well played sir. I tip my hat to you.


----------



## AlanJohn (May 2, 2011)

Rayder said:
			
		

> Video re-creation of Bin Laden's death.  (possibly NSFW)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is the best video on youtube yet.


----------



## ganons (May 2, 2011)

Waflix said:
			
		

> Even though I don't believe his body was dumped in the sea, I do believe he was killed. Even though it isn't a solid source, *Wikipedia says so*.
> This video confirms it even more. Obama is telling America this stuff.
> 
> Even though it isn't a solid source, *Wikipedia says so*
> ...



Yea by killing millions in the process. Anyone can do that.

1on1 fight, Im sure he would destroy you hand to hand

Lies all over again

[youtube]YPJCPcYCupY[/youtube]


----------



## BlueStar (May 2, 2011)




----------



## T3GZdev (May 2, 2011)

hes dead? again?
wasnt he already dead? or did i miss something


----------



## Blaze163 (May 2, 2011)

ganons said:
			
		

> [
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So...by your reckoning an old diabetic man on kidney dialasis can beat a 23 year old with no noteworthy physical ailments who's been studying martial arts for nearly 17 years in a one-on-one fist fight? Are you stoned? Seriously, stay away from gambling, you just don't have the knack for it.


----------



## Maz7006 (May 2, 2011)

.....


----------



## Selim873 (May 2, 2011)

Bin Laden found the Check-In feature on FaceBook.


----------



## SamAsh07 (May 2, 2011)

LOL!! Poor guy getting hilarious jokes about his death all over the internet, though he is ONE poor guy who actually deserves this!!!


----------



## rock7 (May 2, 2011)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> .....


----------



## ganons (May 2, 2011)

Blaze163 said:
			
		

> ganons said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A guy with sissy petals on his sig thinking he's tough because he can take out an old man. Looool


----------



## machomuu (May 2, 2011)

NahuelDS said:
			
		

> That's what bin Laden gets for using his real address on Playstation Network







Best post of the year.


----------



## Coto (May 2, 2011)

Maz7006 said:
			
		

> .....



XDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD

-

Oh My, let´s expect this is for real. Wonder when will EEUU government will die..  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Most likely never


----------



## Blaze163 (May 2, 2011)

ganons said:
			
		

> Blaze163 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I didn't think we let nine year olds on the message boards. Seriously, is that what you're going with? Making fun of my sig? Like it's somehow a representation of my fighting skills? 

You know what, if I'm gonna spend time with an animal, I'll take my dog for a walk instead of feeding the troll. You're beneath me.


----------



## KingVamp (May 2, 2011)

ganons said:
			
		

> A guy with sissy petals on his sig thinking he's tough because he can take out an old man. Looool


sissy petals... talking about how tough some one is without knowing him um...

How does that make your feel? I guess your epeen is bigger now.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






We try or should some Americans try the hardest to keep peace, to do the right thing and guys put us down? I guess it would have just been better to have keep this 
guy alive and let him grow to even a more dangerous threat. 

Didn't you think it cool that American is trying to have peace no matter how many this guys show up?


----------



## Foxi4 (May 2, 2011)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> ganons said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



His point was that *even* if it is true that you have some fighting experience, you probably shouldn't attempt to beat up an old guy hooked to a dialisis machine. Because it makes you a douche. Clear now?

The very idea you came up with kinda automatically makes you more immature than he is.


----------



## KingVamp (May 2, 2011)

Yet it ok for them to slam into buildings? Saying bomb threatening and what not?

It ok for him to treat people like trash while we talk it out? 

We spouse to talk about stuff while living in fear? 

Apparently dialogue isn't doing a thing.

If you get attack by people like these, just talk it out.


----------



## 1234turtles (May 2, 2011)

tigris said:
			
		

> omgpwn666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i think he was wished back with dragon balls the first time he died


----------



## CrimzonEyed (May 2, 2011)

Pics or it didn't happend!


----------



## ZaeZae64 (May 2, 2011)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> sissy petals... talking about how tough some one is without knowing him um...
> We try or should some Americans try the hardest to keep peace, to do the right thing and guys put us down? I guess it would have just been better to have keep this
> guy alive and let him grow to even a more dangerous threat.
> 
> ...


Not to be rude, but that was incredibly unfunny.


----------



## Foxi4 (May 2, 2011)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> Yet it ok for them to slam into buildings? Saying bomb threatening and what not?
> 
> It ok for him to treat people like trash while we talk it out?
> 
> ...



You probably weren't even born or able to speak and walk properly when *this* started. And guess who started? You did.

Gulf War - 1990 - 1995

Kuwaiti civilian losses:
Over 1,000 killed
Iraqi civilian losses:
About 3,664 killed
Other civilian losses:
2 Israeli civilians killed, 230 injured
1 Saudi civilian killed, 65 injured

Crossed borders of Kuwait, Iraq, Afghanistan, Israel, Palestine and Saudi Arabi


In essence, U.N forces with your country in the vanguard invaded the Gulf to resolve a petty squabble between Iraq (forces lead by Saddam Hussein with whom the U.S had great relations with before and to whom they sold weapons) and Kuwait.

Obviously the truth was that you wanted to ensure that the oil is in "the right hands", aka, hands that sell you the oil cheap.

In consequence, the Coalition Forces killed a bajizillion of civilians and pissed Islam believers to the point of waging Holy War againts them.


IT IS PERFECTLY OKAY to destroy 1 building in the U.S just because your government likes to put its nose into matters that shouldn't concern it in the slightest.

It would be perfectly OKAY if they destroyed your entire infrastructure, much like you destroyed theirs during your escapade, making those countries even more backwards then they are now.

God only knows how many casualties really took place, but these are the official statistics.

And y'know what? Mr.Osama killed 3000 in 1 day. Took 5 years for the coalition to get that far, and he did it in 1 day.

I tip my hat to the brilliant strategy.

...and don't even get me started on your military dealings with Israel that have been fueling the Israel vs. Palestine conflict for years. AMONG OTHER CONFLICTS you CARRY ON FUELING, for example in Africa.

*DO NOT* voice out opinions when you're not aware of all the factors in a given conflict. You deserved what you got. Terrible tragedy, but still - you asked for it.


----------



## digipokemaster (May 2, 2011)

it about time he kick the bucket i just hope he finish his  bucketlist lol but really thanks god he dead


----------



## OmegaVesko (May 2, 2011)

Foxi4 said:
			
		

> KingVamp said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



+1. Just... +1.


----------



## KingVamp (May 2, 2011)

Although the attack on my age was little over the line, I may have to retract my post.

Yep, as for now I have nothing to come back with.


----------



## Foxi4 (May 2, 2011)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> Although the attack on my age was little over the line, I may have to retract my post.



I just assumed that you must be young if you don't know this, seeing that the entire war caused many controversies over burning oilfields, depleded uranium syndrome, polution of the region etc. etc.

Don't take it personally. The way I see it, you learn new stuff everyday.


----------



## KingVamp (May 2, 2011)

Foxi4 said:
			
		

> KingVamp said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Quite frankly history isn't my forte, but even tho I know that I couldn't help go into rage from what I know.

I'm definitely at fault.


----------



## GameWinner (May 2, 2011)

Best Hide n Seek player ever?


----------



## Deleted User (May 2, 2011)

GameWinner said:
			
		

> Best Hide n Seek player ever?




oh lord, am i freaking tired of seeing this joke everywhere


----------



## alidsl (May 2, 2011)

They already have a new leader


----------



## Foxi4 (May 2, 2011)

Actually, Al-Queida's chief of operations's name is Adnan Gulshair el Shukrijumah. Laden was just a walking wallet for the organization.

Either him or Ayman al-Zawahiri.


----------



## zeromac (May 2, 2011)

TheWakkatic said:
			
		

> GameWinner said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fucking agree'd

I'm also sick and tired of fucking facebok pages..


----------



## BobTheJoeBob (May 2, 2011)

THE JANITOR WAS RIGHT.

[youtube]KhCdlygmSJ4[/youtube]


----------



## Slyakin (May 2, 2011)

I must say, I'm both glad and completely pissed off at this news.

I'm glad to see him dead, but his death just makes it easier for retarded Americans to call me out and just beat me down in school. Being that same ethnicity as a terrorist isn't fun.

"Hey, no more 72 virgins for you, you cunt!"
"Where's your leader now, you terrorist?"
"Raghead!"

I understand where they could be going though; I would have hated to see my family die due to terrorism.


----------



## RupeeClock (May 2, 2011)

Slyakin said:
			
		

> I must say, I'm both glad and completely pissed off at this news.
> 
> I'm glad to see him dead, but his death just makes it easier for retarded Americans to call me out and just beat me down in school. Being that same ethnicity as a terrorist isn't fun.
> 
> ...


Wouldn't the good example just be the ones that aren't beating you up? The ones that aren't vocal?
The difference is they haven't announced themselves to be Christian.


----------



## Slyakin (May 2, 2011)

RupeeClock said:
			
		

> Slyakin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd think that the "good examples" are the ones that have tried to help me. (0)

But you're right; I'm being too rude. Lemme edit.


----------



## Foxi4 (May 2, 2011)

"You shall love your neighbor as yourself" is a mark of a true Christian. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyone who doesn't follow this simple principle *is not* a Christian.


----------



## GeekyGuy (May 2, 2011)

Okay, we have the news; the discussion has officially run off the rails. Before I close this topic, I'd like to ask a rhetorical question: is it possible for GBAtemp to discuss something like this -- regardless of how heated the discussion gets -- in a civil and respectful manner? I think we can.


----------

